# Longmont: Rider looking to step it up.



## LongFrog37 (Oct 14, 2005)

Just moved to Longmont and looking for some riding buddies as well as a some good group rides. I would classify myself as an intermediate clydsdale but have come to the realization that in Boulder County I am probably more towards the beginner side. 

I have about 2 years on my road bike and am looking to improve. Next year I would like to do some racing but am a bit intimidated after watching some of the local Criteriums. I have some pretty good base miles under me through my daily commute and weekends but want to step it up. 

Looking for riders or groups who have the same goals and particularily interested in some seasoned riders who wouldn't mind giving me some pointers.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

BlueSky cycles at Nelson and Airport have a team. Check 'em out.

EM


----------



## LongFrog37 (Oct 14, 2005)

Mr. Mental,

Thanks for the suggestion. I will check em out. I have been in their shop.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Rmcc*

You may want to look at the Rocky Mountain Cycling Club (RMCC), which does weekend rides all over the front range including north of Denver, Boulder, etc. The rides are generally geared toward endurance riders, but there are typically some faster riders and a "short route" for each ride. Lots of experienced riders and a variety of nice rides, so if nothing else you can get some nice base miles. 

http://www.rmccrides.com


----------



## single track mind (May 26, 2005)

LongFrog37 said:


> Just moved to Longmont and looking for some riding buddies as well as a some good group rides. I would classify myself as an intermediate clydsdale but have come to the realization that in Boulder County I am probably more towards the beginner side.
> 
> I have about 2 years on my road bike and am looking to improve. Next year I would like to do some racing but am a bit intimidated after watching some of the local Criteriums. I have some pretty good base miles under me through my daily commute and weekends but want to step it up.
> 
> ...


Its a bit late in the season, but there are some good rides posted here:

http://www.rmccrides.com/schedulecurrent.html#topofthepage

I ride with a group from Erie on Thursday nights, but they have shut it down due to lack of daylight. If you contact Mike, he will inform you of rides they do on the weekends.


----------

